# Best material for first kitless



## EricRN (Dec 1, 2020)

What material would you all suggest for a first kitless pen.  Criteria:  Cheap so i don’t feel bad if I mess up.  And takes threads well.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 1, 2020)

You can do your practicing on Acrylic Acetate. My first three or four pens only used this. If you buy them on sale, the blanks are fairly inexpensive. They machine well and take a pretty good thread. 
The problem, is that every material machines differently, so you will still have to do some practice/experimenting with each one.

This is the material I started on.
https://www.penblanks.ca/Acrylic-acetate-pen-blanks/


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 1, 2020)

I get acrylic acetate here. Not sure where you live.. https://www.arizonasilhouette.com/c...ategory_Code=acrylic-pen-blanks&Store_Code=AZ
Do a good turn daily! 
Don


----------



## jalbert (Dec 1, 2020)

I agree with Darrin. Your standard run of the mill acrylic acetates (such as those sold by beartooth, exotic blanks, etc) do very well for kitless. I enjoy using using them still. They machine well, are durable, and finish well. Their allure has been surpassed by some of the more exotic materials, but I am a big fan of acrylic acetate.


----------



## EricRN (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks all.  AA is what I was thinking, too.  I just wasn't sure how well it threads.  I've got a couple blanks lying around.  Now, just need my drill bits to arrive and we'll see how this goes!


----------



## jalbert (Dec 1, 2020)

EricRN said:


> Thanks all.  AA is what I was thinking, too.  I just wasn't sure how well it threads.


It threads the best as most any material I’ve used.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 1, 2020)

Yep, AA is your friend for a wood lathe. If you have a metal lathe, I would smuggest aluminum is best for new designs and learning before trying more “difficult” materials. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RobS (Dec 1, 2020)

also, use vegtable oil when you thread and tap AA or Alumilite.


----------



## EricRN (Dec 1, 2020)

RobS said:


> also, use vegtable oil when you thread and tap AA or Alumilite.


Got it.  I was going to use WD 40, but I’ll give vegetable oil a try.


----------



## Jarod888 (Dec 1, 2020)

I prefer mineral oil. It never goes rancid.  I think vegetable oil can get rather nasty if left out for a long time.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm going to go against the grain and say that alumilite is a VERY forgiving material to learn on. It's a tiny bit less brittle than acrylic and while it can be more difficult to polish it is super easy to thread and shape. Lots of different cutting fluids out there but definitely use one. (WD40 is NOT a cutting fluid... or much of a lubricant really, plus it may ever react with your material and weaken it)


----------



## RobS (Dec 2, 2020)

EricRN said:


> Got it.  I was going to use WD 40, but I’ll give vegetable oil


@McKenzie Penworks if cost is not an issue, 100% on alumilite.
However when you can buy AA for $2.5-3.5 per blank vs alumilite purchased $8-10, AA makes sense.  

However, not all AA is the same and some turn far easier than others, the blue/black AA tends to be rock hard.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Dec 2, 2020)

The question was "best" not "cheapest"  Admittedly he did specify cheap in the actual post but... going cheap has never been my style.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ve only threaded Aluminite once with threads that were a little chippy. The strength is a plus for the Aluminite too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 2, 2020)

I like Alumilite. To keep cost down you can cast it in CPVC pipe and keep it close to the size of the final pen to save on materiel.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 3, 2020)

Then there is the “free” option of practicing turning and threading with cut offs to find what material works for you, your tools, and skills. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MythicPens (Dec 8, 2020)

I’d go with alumalite, it’s a lot more forgiving than acrylic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

